# wingers



## to the point (Nov 29, 2008)

Which would you recommend Gunners up or Zinger Winger. I am looking at the remote models Zinger Field Trial er VS The original Gunners Up. For personal use not pro.


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

I have two zw 2's and are very happy with them.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

i have 3 gu's and dogtra elctronics. never had a problem.


----------



## to the point (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks for the reply's. I was looking at both on there web site and the wingers looked very much alike. I can get the GU for about 100.00 less then the Zinger field trial er. Was just wanting to make sure they were comparable.


----------



## Kasomor (Nov 29, 2008)

search the archives for lots of info on this topic


----------



## Joe Martin (Feb 1, 2006)

This does seem to come up every month or so, and everyone pretty much likes the ones that they have. Both GU and ZW are quality machines and will give you years of reliable service.

I just bought 2 Trainrite wingers and I will have to admit that they are exceptionally versatile. They produce some REALLY long and high throws which I have found to be surprisingly useful. I can throw from the other side of a tree line up up over the trees, hidden in the brush along the edge of a pond way out into the water, far enough to do a nice down-the-shore blind under the arc of the throw and place birds in spots that I could not get to with other wingers. They're also easy to use when shooting a flyer by yourself - sure wish I could get my wife to shoot for me!

Now, they aren't perfect - nothing is (unless of course you always have unlimited paid help who can throw like a major league pitching recruit). They work best staked down and take a little longer to set up. I'm not selling my wonderful GU SOGs (which set up in seconds, are really easy to transport and make good throws for most HT training needs) but adding the Trainrites to the load of gear I carry has definitely increased my setup possibilities. 

Joe

PS I'm looking into adding a Trainrite release to my old StrongArm to bring it back into service.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Gunners up full size if space is not an issue. The SOG's are nice but I get more use out of my full size


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I have both Zingers and Gunners Up originals. I prefer everything about the Zingers except the price.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

I will point out the main differnce between GU and Zinger are the release systems.

I much prefer the GU style since it is a positive lock compared to zingers slip lock deal. Seems to me Zinger has a bit if a hair trigger.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

DKR said:


> I will point out the main differnce between GU and Zinger are the release systems.
> 
> *I much prefer the GU style since it is a positive lock compared to zingers slip lock deal. Seems to me Zinger has a bit if a hair trigger*.


 
With out a doubt unless something has changed since I had them. The release is far better on the GU's.


----------



## to the point (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks guys that was what I was wondering what was the differences between the two. I have seen and used the Zinger which was nice but the GU looks the same on the web site. I am leaning toward the GU because it is 100.00 cheaper. But as the saying goes you get what you pay for. Just trying to make sure they are pretty equal. Again thanks for the reply s. Any suggestions were to buy the GU. PM me if you would like.


----------



## svenelvis (Jul 14, 2004)

I chose the Zinger. I like the product but when I had a problem, I was very disappointed with my experience with the company's customer service.

If I did it again I would have went with the GU product based on the comments if have heard regarding their customer service delivery.

Mike


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

ttp,
i bought two of my gu's used with dry rotted rubber. when i called in for replacements the person i talked to exceeded my expectations for service. he consulted with me on the condition of the models i had purchased, made recomendations for service and updates then sold me a reconditioned unit returned by a club with electronics. all was delivered in four days at a fair price. my customer service experience was exceptional with gu.
john mc


----------



## to the point (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks It sounds like it will be a GU.


----------

